# GORUCK Firearms Accessories



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GORUCK is a line of bags and carriers, designed and made by ex-Special-Forces people.

Our son uses their carriers to get his medical equipment to and from the VA hospital where he is now working, as he goes through his last year of residency.
He reports that the GORUCK stuff he uses is very well designed and super sturdy, and he recommends it highly.
He says: "From working at the VA this year, I am partial to anything made by ex-Special-Forces guys."

Here are links to GORUCK's gun and shooting accessories.

*Pistol Rug:* GORUCK Firearms Gear

*Pistol Case:* GORUCK Firearms Gear

*Rifle Case:* GORUCK Firearms Gear

*Rifle & Pistol Case Combination:* GORUCK Firearms Gear

*The Everything Bundle:* GORUCK Firearms Gear


----------

